# Stack mod for my GOSM



## travcoman45 (Mar 16, 2008)

While I was shoppin for the new smoker, I found one that had a stack that I really liked, it was more dollars then momma had alloted for the new toy, so, I settled on the GOSM and decided I could add my own stack cheap and easily. Here are some pics of the project to date.


This is the 6 inch rain cap, 6 inch flowtite fitting, the 6 inch damper and not pictured is 8 inchs of 6 inch pipe. All is being painted with black high heat paint to match the smoker. The 6 inch damper is to close the stack at the end of the smoke and keep the critters out of my smoker! The flowtight fitting has a flange all around the base which makes it really easy to mount to the top of the smoker with four self tapping screws.



This is the 1/2 inch UF Water Tight Connector I am putting in the side of the cabinet to run my temperature probes through. I drilled out the rubber grommet to the size of the hole in the cap and my probes will easily fit through thus not having to worry about them getting pinched in the door.

I will hopefully be able to install everything after work tomorrow night, will post the final pics then.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't wait for the for the mods to be completed. Should work well.
Andy


----------



## ron50 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see it in action along with step by step instructions and materials so I can shamelessly copy it for my CCSV.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a picture of the stack I mounted on my new GOSM, the handle for the damper dosen't show real well but it's about in the middle.


I put the damper in the 8 inchs of pipe, then screwed the flowtite fitting to the pipe and then the cap to the top of the pipe.

I then removed the factory damper from the top of the unit and placed the new stack over the original hole, then drilled and screwed the new stack to the top of the GOSM. 

I used all 6 inch materials as that was the size of the original damper. 

I will be installing the Raintight fitting hopefully tomorrow night, the weather tonight was cold and rainy and I wound up working late to boot. When I get the mods finished, I will fire her up and get some pictures of the whole works in action.

I also got rid of the original chip box that came with the unit, I used a tin 9 inch by 9 inch cake pan in it's place, gave me more capacity and worked quite well, I did cover it with aluminum foil to help hold down the flare ups.

Planing on doing a couple of chickens this weekend.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking very good. Looking forward to the final results.
Andy.


----------



## av8tor (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice looking mod.  I had thought of doing that to mine as well. Did you notice any difference? 

  Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t you get smoke in the house with your cooker on the deck so close to the door?


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 18, 2008)

AV:  Haven't had a chance to try it out yet, just finished the stack tonight late after work.  Hope to give it a shot maybe tomorrow night or friday.

Just put the new smoker on the deck, but I've had the grill there for 3 years, never a smoke problem in the house, generally have an east or west wind so it blows away from the house.


----------



## fred420 (Mar 18, 2008)

what was that watertite connector really intended for??wanted to know so i can figure where to buy..h depot, lowes, etc...often contemplated a stack..let us know how it works out...


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 18, 2008)

fred:  you should be able to find the watertight connector in any electrical department.  It is used for running romex or similar wiring into an exterior electrical box.  Mine was around $2.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you... have googled this part many times and not come up with the right connector...

nice looking mods


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is the watertight fitting installed, plenty of room for several thermometer cables.


This shows the watertight fitting inside the smoker.


Here is a shot of the smoker with all the new mods and of course putting out Thin Blue Smoke!


I think I'm going to like the stack. Seems to give me a bit more draft. I am planning on doing a couple chickens on Saturday will know for sure then.

On Edit, I rotated that picture, don't know why it is sideways, guess yall just have to **** your head to see it!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2008)

Tip, I have a "rain cap" like that but it's not attached to my GOSM, only used it when it rained but now the GOSM resides on a covered patio.
Good thinking on the damper for keeping the critters out. One year I forgot to cover my GOSM and a bird got into it via the top vent and built a nest in there.  I may have to give my "rain cap" a rethink-extend the length; add a damper and mount the stack permanently in place.


----------



## starsfaninco (May 12, 2008)

Tip,
I was looking for mods for my GOSM and came across some of yours.  On the stack, does it add more flow and if so, do you have trouble keeping temps up?  I've found that I'm having trouble keeping temps up when I really fill the racks.  Of course the meat is usually in the high 50's or so (depends on how early I get up to start the smoker) but sometimes as low as 38* or so.  Anyway, the last smoke I did, I had 3 large butts, and 5 racks of ribs and had real trouble keeping temps in the smoker up.  I wound up closing the top to the stops.  Ambient temps were mid 60's.  I live in Denver and use water in the pan.  

Just curious about the stack.  I currently just have a 6" topper I throw on but I'm looking for something a little more permanent. 

KE


----------



## kookie (May 12, 2008)

Great looking mods.............I like the water tight connector idea...............


----------



## gobbledot (May 29, 2008)

Travco, has the stack mod made much difference? I have the same model you do, Does your have any vents on the side? Thanks..


----------



## travcoman45 (May 29, 2008)

I don't have the bottom vents, the stack made the unit draw very nice, temp control is easy with it.  Diffenetly would do it fer what little money it costs.


----------



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

I must have the same unit as you, it only has a vent on top. Is that the only mod you have made to it and what would you guess the lowest temp you can maintain would be? The last time I used mine it would hardly come down to 250, it wanted to stay in the 270 to 280 range 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... The outside temp was in the low 70's to upper 60's.. Thanks..


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2008)

I added 4 bricks fer thermal retention, a probe port which is simply a 1/2 in watertight electrical fittin an a lazy susan sausage rack. Otherwise she's pretty much stock. Geez, the other day I had her down towards low and after a fair bit she was still only bout 185 degree's, temps outsider were in the 60's. Some folks add a needle valve inline to slow down the gas, should work, yall need ta watch though that the flame don't go out. Some have added 1 or 2 extra dampers at the bottom. I haven't needed them yet.

I think the biggest improvement was the 6 inch stack.


----------



## pineywoods (May 30, 2008)

With temps in the 80-90* range mine will still stay around 220-230* and i haven't modified mine yet and only have the vent on the top. I do plan on adding the mods tip has done tho


----------



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

Well I have put one extra vent on the side and when I had mine going the other day and it was hovering around 270 I opened it and closed it and it didnt make no difference at all, so I am wondering if it is because I just put one and not one on the other side across from it. Did you just lay the bricks in the bottom of your unit? Also do you use water or sand, I have used both and sand seems to hold temp more steady (just wished I could get it lower. I am afraid to do the needle valve mod for the feer of it going out and me not there with it, like a all nighter   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 3, 2008)

gobbledot:

I  just noticed I never answered yer question, I'm sorry I missed it so here tis:

I just put two bricks laid on the bottom on each side a the chip rack.  Nothin fancy, cheapest ones I could get.  They work real well.

I use water in my foil lined pan, I thin it heps keep the humidity up in the box an may hep keep the meat from loosen some a it's moisture.  I use it fer that more then a heat sink.  Sand would work fine fer heat sink though.

I have never needed the needle valve, so can't say how it works, would think it would, but like you, don't wan't ta take a chance on er goin out.  I thin the stack might hep draw a bit more air through the rig.  That's a good size hole down there where the burner is.


----------

